# MPEG2 schneiden und in DivX umwandeln



## Gillette (29. Juli 2005)

Tag!

Ich habe eine TV-Sendung über meine SAT-Karte aufgezeichnet. Dieses Video wurde in MPEG2 gespeichert.
Nun zur Aufgabe:
Ich würde gerne ein paar Sekunden am Anfang und am Ende wegschneiden. Welche Software kann das "framegenau"? Denn beim Windows Moviemaker habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass er nicht bei dem Frame schneidet, wo ich will, sondern immer einige Frames später (oder früher), auch wenn ich den Schnitt ein paar Frames vor (bzw. hinter) den gewünschten Frame verschiebe.
Dann würde ich das geschnittene Material gerne ins platzsparende DivX Format umwandeln. Das geht beim Moviemaker nicht. Oder doch, und ich muss nur einen Codec installieren?

Andere Frage: Bringen Schnittsoftwares wie Premiere die Codecs beim Installieren gleich mit oder muss man sich beispielsweise den Divx-Codec downloaden um die entsprechende Funktion zur Umwandlung MPEG2 --> DivX bei Premiere zu ermöglichen?


----------



## chmee (1. August 2005)

Premiere - Kanonen auf Spatzen !

Lies hier: http://www.dvbcube.org/index.php?board=25;action=display;threadid=7388
Und Vidomi kann auch gleich nach DivX transcoden.

mfg chmee


----------

